# Tower of Goo



## DerSitzRiese (26. Januar 2009)

Experimental Gameplay Project - Tower of Goo UNLIMITED!


Wie hoch kommt ihr?


----------



## Masterwana (26. Januar 2009)

Muss wohl mal weiterspielen^^
coole FPS


----------



## Silvecio (26. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Wie hoch kommt ihr?



Hi,

also ich habe es bisher noch nicht über 22m geschafft.
Aber kennst Du diese Rangliste schon:

World of Goo Player Profiles

der aktuell höchste ist 75m.... wow.

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## iceman650 (20. Februar 2009)

wtf?
ich komm nich über 12 meter drüber rauf.... *peinlich*


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Februar 2009)

hey das spiel hat irgendwie was
komme allerdings nicht wirklich sehr hoch muss nochmal ein bisl üben


----------

